# egg share



## imcharmed03 (Feb 9, 2006)

hi im new at this.i was wondering if you can still egg share even if you have other kids?i have 2 girls one nely 3 years & one nealy 2years?my first was clomid.second was natrell.we have bean triying for about nealy 9 months. dee


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there hunni and welcome.i eggshare and have a child so cant see that being a reason for you not to eggshare.it will all depend on blood tests and other things hunni but not that i doubt.hope this helps.lol.xxxx.


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i dont think it effects you having children .. i asume its the same as women who donate all there eggs who have had there family and want to help .. obviously you need to know what your  fetility is like ...as some things do get in the way  , also bloodtests to be done...    talk to your gp or consultant...   good luck hun  x


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

I`m just about to start IVF as an Egg sharer..
I have 2 children from my first marriage which i was sterilized and now in my 2nd marriage so to cut costs and help another lady decided on Egg Sharing.
Cant see that having kids would mean you can`t receive eggs..


----------

